
Latino Victory Fund Ad:Ed Gillespie Supporter Running Over Minority Kids w/truck - masonic
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2017/10/30/latino_victory_fund_ad_depicts_ed_gillespie_supporter_terrorizing_minority_children.html
======
masonic
Native link to video here[1]. Ad was released the same day as the New York
terrorism incident with a truck running down pedestrians and bicyclists.

[1] [https://youtu.be/SHZvVsGGY-U](https://youtu.be/SHZvVsGGY-U)

